# Taking dogs to Canada?



## Steve (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone know for certain what is required to take dogs on a trip to Canada (via car)?  It seems that I read somewhere that proof of rabies vaccination is required and perhaps a statement of good health from a vet.  Is this accurate?  Would I need anything else in addition to these items?

We are going to Montana later this summer with our dogs and may decide to venture up into Canada.    

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 10, 2011)

Having skied in Canada several winters, I would take my doberman with me. She loved to travel and would sleep on the floor behind my driver's seat. I had a business flight out of PHL to somewheres later in the afternoon, so I got a very early start from Mt Tremblant heading state-side. Up I roll to U S Border crossing and US Customs - no one else is there and it has been snowing for awhile. Customs Agent starts asking me the usual questions and then starts with 50 questions as to ski conditions. About the 3rd ski question, up over my shoulder comes my dobie, gets her head and fangs out the window, in her attack mode. The agent turns ghostly and jumps back - and screams, IS THAT YOUR DOG?. My response was "Do I look fool enough to be riding around with some else's doberman in the backseat of my car? Yes, it's my dog!" Still wanting a piece of him and barking/groweling/snarling, he screams, "Ok, you can GO!".

I left and said, "Good Puppy" and she went back to sleep.

I don't think rabies papers were discussed. But that was the DARK AGES years ago.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 10, 2011)

Dogs may enter Canada if they are accompanied by rabies certification, which means they must have:

a signed rabies vaccination certificate;   *OR*
a signed veterinary certificate, declaring that the dog is originating from a country recognized by Canada as being rabies-free.
  The *rabies vaccination certificate* must:

be written in English or French;
be issued and signed by a licensed veterinarian;
identify the animal (as in breed, colour, and weight);
state that the animal is vaccinated against rabies;
indicate the date of vaccination;
indicate the trade name and the serial number of the licensed vaccine; and
specify the duration of immunity (otherwise, it will be considered valid for one year from the date of vaccination).
  The *veterinary certificate* must:

be written in English or French;
be issued and signed by a licensed veterinarian;
identify the animal as in breed, colour, and weight;
state that the animal has been in the exporting country since birth or for at least six (6) months immediately preceding shipment to Canada; and
be accompanied by documentation from a competent government authority*, stating that rabies has not occurred in the country of origin for at least six (6) months immediately preceding the animal's shipment to Canada.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 10, 2011)

I had a foster dog that was adopted by a Canadian a few years ago and I sent the dog off with the rabies, good health info. Her new "mom" said it was quick and easy to cross the border with the dog.


----------



## BevL (Jun 10, 2011)

We take our dog back and forth across the border all the time.  I can count on one hand the number of times we've been asked for anything but we simply keep the form given to us by our vet showing his rabies shot and when he's due for the next one - it's in the car if we need it.  You will need that form as opposed to a rabies  tag.

One thing to be conscious of is the restriction against beef entering the US from Canada.  We use a dog food that is manufactured in the US and as long as we have it in the original bag, it's fine.  Don't put it in a tupperware container or something - it might be confiscated.  And if by chance it's made in Canada, you shouldn't take it across.


----------



## Steve (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for the information!  Perhaps the dogs will come back with a slight Canadian accent, eh?   

Steve


----------



## BevL (Jun 12, 2011)

Steve said:


> Thank you for the information!  Perhaps the dogs will come back with a slight Canadian accent, eh?
> 
> Steve



What accent?  We don't have an accent - LOL.


----------



## eal (Jun 12, 2011)

Accents are heard, not spoken.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 12, 2011)

*Eyes Playing Tricks On Me (Again).*




Steve said:


> Taking dogs to Canada?


At 1st I thought it said _Talking Dogs To Canada_.  

And the answer to that, by me, is _Why Not_ ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 12, 2011)

A number of years ago we drove across the border with our dog for a weekend trip.  I'd heard that we needed a rabies certificate, but that Canada didn't recognize the 3 year vaccine and that's what our dog had.  I called Canadian immigration and customs.  I called US immigration and customs.  I never really got a good answer so we took the certificate that we had and loaded the dog into the front of our small pick-up with us.  She was a Samoyed and was always "smiling."  She smiled at the inspector and we were asked about what kind of dog she was and waved on our way.  Not only didn't they ask about her rabies vaccination, they didn't ask us anything about ourselves or our planned travels either.


----------

